
32-bit app compatibility with macOS High Sierra 10.13.4 - ingve
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208436
======
randomerr
And to really mess things up Apple is rumored to drop Intel processors for a
modified ARM processor. It will be desktop version of their mobile A11
processor. The new chip will emulate the Intel 64 bit processor for older
applications not written to use the LLVM. Otherwise Swift apps that use LLVM
with just run as normal.

